# IT Job opportunities in Melbourne ans Sydney



## manishkaushal (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,
I got my PR under independent skilledcategory as a developer programmer. Currently working as a team lead in an mnc. I would like to know answers to following questions as i am looking to move to OZ within a few months.
1. Chances of getting a job with 9 years of experience including US experience in dot net and cms technologies.
2.As Sydney is costlier than Melbourne but melb has lesser IT job opportunities so which city should i target. Is it difficult to move jobs from one city to another e.g Sydney to Melbournne.
3. I have read a lot about the racism topic. Are the metro cities like syd and melb hs racism at public places or at work.
4. Are od jobs dificult to find for initial living until u get job in your own field.

Thanks,
MK


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

manishkaushal said:


> Hi,
> I got my PR under independent skilledcategory as a developer programmer. Currently working as a team lead in an mnc. I would like to know answers to following questions as i am looking to move to OZ within a few months.
> 1. Chances of getting a job with 9 years of experience including US experience in dot net and cms technologies.
> 2.As Sydney is costlier than Melbourne but melb has lesser IT job opportunities so which city should i target. Is it difficult to move jobs from one city to another e.g Sydney to Melbournne.
> ...


As per as my knowledge and observance, the jobs in Sydney are more and also lot of opportunities.

1. Very high. You are having a very good experience and chances are easy to get a job
2. I would love to settle in Sydney as it has lot of opportunities
3. Racism is everywhere in the world. Even in India a particular state people hate or make fun of other state people. 
4. I am not sure on this


----------



## manishkaushal (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Vijay,

Thanks for your reply. Are you in Australia right now? If yes then in which city? 

Mk


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

manishkaushal said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Are you in Australia right now? If yes then in which city?
> 
> Mk



No buddy. I have applied to Western Australia. See my signature for the status 

Currently waiting for Case Officer allotment and further process!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> As per as my knowledge and observance, the jobs in Sydney are more and also lot of opportunities.
> 
> 1. Very high. You are having a very good experience and chances are easy to get a job
> 2. I would love to settle in Sydney as it has lot of opportunities
> ...



i'll say the chances are not very high but they are not bad either as seens from the recent threads but that does not mean you will not get a job ; come prepared with around 4-6 months expenses in your a/c. 

Be prepared for the worse and be ready to take jobs at lower level just to get a foot in the door.


----------



## anavattva (Jun 16, 2013)

If your CMS is Sharepoint, there are decent job opportunities. I have similar background as you and was able to get and convert 3 offers within a month. Having said getting a job depends a lot on your CV, networking, social skills and your ability to adapt.


----------



## manishkaushal (Sep 30, 2012)

Thats gr8 to know. At least i found somebody with similar background. I have couple of cms experience including sharepoint working exp of arou d 2 years. Currently working on sdl tridion and asp mvc 4. Did u tried to give interviews while in india? 

How did u work arou d local exp huddle on yr first job. How were the interviews were they extremely technical. Looking for your valuable inputs.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I am into Software testing (6 yrs exp), and my wife into Business analysis (2.5 yrs exp). Please suggest me what is job market there.

Also, I have been looking on seek.com and do see jobs, but I also see some repetition, plus vague testing criterias and job description wrote. Any suggestion/


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

Ambe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am into Software testing (6 yrs exp), and my wife into Business analysis (2.5 yrs exp). Please suggest me what is job market there.
> 
> Also, I have been looking on seek.com and do see jobs, but I also see some repetition, plus vague testing criterias and job description wrote. Any suggestion/


Job Market for IT people varies from skill to skill and individual profile. Like someone with Java or dotnet may find hard to get a job initially, but someone with SOA or Sharepoint or any new emerging technology may find it easy. On seek most of recruitment agencies post the jobs and most of times its one job which is posted by multiple agencies.

There is luck factor also in finding a job apart from person's profile. You cannot exclude it. Right place, right time matters alot.


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

manishkaushal said:


> Hi,
> I got my PR under independent skilledcategory as a developer programmer. Currently working as a team lead in an mnc. I would like to know answers to following questions as i am looking to move to OZ within a few months.
> 1. Chances of getting a job with 9 years of experience including US experience in dot net and cms technologies.
> 2.As Sydney is costlier than Melbourne but melb has lesser IT job opportunities so which city should i target. Is it difficult to move jobs from one city to another e.g Sydney to Melbournne.
> ...


If you apply under visa 190, it will restrict you working in the state sponsoring. And the racist problem is not very crucial, if you can discipline yourself it won't be that disturbing..


----------



## anavattva (Jun 16, 2013)

manishkaushal said:


> Thats gr8 to know. At least i found somebody with similar background. I have couple of cms experience including sharepoint working exp of arou d 2 years. Currently working on sdl tridion and asp mvc 4. Did u tried to give interviews while in india?
> 
> How did u work arou d local exp huddle on yr first job. How were the interviews were they extremely technical. Looking for your valuable inputs.


I started applying after I came here. The job market here is a bit difficult at the moment, more so for the first job. My interviews were not very technical, but again this depends from company to company so don't form an opinion about it based on random feedback. If you are weak in some area work to improve it. I spent a month just revising technical stuff before I came here. The other bit is if you are weak in communication or social skills in general work very very hard to improve those skills. 
There are many people with experience of 10+ years who are jobless at the moment so I wouldn't believe anyone painting a rosy picture.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

anavattva said:


> I started applying after I came here. The job market here is a bit difficult at the moment, more so for the first job. My interviews were not very technical, but again this depends from company to company so don't form an opinion about it based on random feedback. If you are weak in some area work to improve it. I spent a month just revising technical stuff before I came here. The other bit is if you are weak in communication or social skills in general work very very hard to improve those skills.
> There are many people with experience of 10+ years who are jobless at the moment so I wouldn't believe anyone painting a rosy picture.


Hi anavattva,

Since you are there, you will be a good resource for others. 
How long it took you to find first job? Me and my husband planning to move next year. What will be a good time for moving? We both are into IT (business analysis and software testing). Any guidance or suggestions for us?

Also, what kind of people will be of help to us? ( e.g. recruiters, relatives, friends) Should we forward our resumes to them?


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Hi anavattva,
> 
> Since you are there, you will be a good resource for others.
> How long it took you to find first job? Me and my husband planning to move next year. What will be a good time for moving? We both are into IT (business analysis and software testing). Any guidance or suggestions for us?
> ...


business analysis is having good job market and also if you have automated testing experience can get job in first 3 to 4 months. no one can say the exact time required for first job.


----------



## anavattva (Jun 16, 2013)

Ambe said:


> Hi anavattva,
> 
> Since you are there, you will be a good resource for others.
> How long it took you to find first job? Me and my husband planning to move next year. What will be a good time for moving? We both are into IT (business analysis and software testing). Any guidance or suggestions for us?
> ...



It took me about a month to get my job and other offers. I have been here only for around 2 months now but from what I understand, mid jan should be a good time to plan your move. There are decent number of openings for BA roles as well as for testing ones. But the important bit to factor in is the competition for testing roles is much higher ( the case for automated testing could be different). I would say before you move format your CVs in asutralian format(google it) and get them reviewed. A lot depends on your networking skills, so try to connect with as many people in IT (not just recruiters) as possible.


----------



## manishkaushal (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi annavattva,

Based on yr exp what would you reccomend i.e. to resign from existing job come over thr and try your luck or get an loa from indian employer for a month or two and visit aus for a month or two and then. Are employers keen on early joining or a joining gap of two three weeks is manageable. I am in a sort of fix as to whether resign from existing job or take leave.

As far as i can understand it is luck if u get a job early otherwise with most ppl it takes time. Ho w much is the exp of living thr for month. Is it possible to get a rented apt without a job or reference? Are u in sydney?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

From what I have seen, it takes time to process your application in Melbourne (exceptions are always there).

Most consultants will not encourage your profile unless you are in the country. Someone who is available immediately always gets preference.


----------



## anavattva (Jun 16, 2013)

manishkaushal said:


> Hi annavattva,
> 
> Based on yr exp what would you reccomend i.e. to resign from existing job come over thr and try your luck or get an loa from indian employer for a month or two and visit aus for a month or two and then. Are employers keen on early joining or a joining gap of two three weeks is manageable. I am in a sort of fix as to whether resign from existing job or take leave.
> 
> As far as i can understand it is luck if u get a job early otherwise with most ppl it takes time. Ho w much is the exp of living thr for month. Is it possible to get a rented apt without a job or reference? Are u in sydney?



I dont think its pure luck that will get you a job. Its hard efforts and some luck that will land you a job. Whether you should resign or take a leave depends on your personal circumstances. If you have cash to survive for say 4 odd months, you can think about resigning and moving over. If no, then maybe not. I can say one thing with certainty an employer or a consultant will not entertain you if they know you are either still employed or not in Australia. While there are jobs in the market here , the competition is high esp. for first timers.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Getting a job from India is very tough. Recruiters/Employers emphasise for physical presence of the candidate hence it is advisable that you be here, locally. Also it raises your chances when you are immediately available though on the other hand it may take time to get your foot in the door. So at the end of the day, it becomes a balancing act where you are required to be readily available although you also have to consider your current situation, financially. Also it is highly recommended that you carry at least support for 3-4 months.

Answers which may help you - (a) It is possible to rent an apartment without a job. (b) If you're coming with a family (you, wife & 1 kid) your monthly expenditure would be around AUD 2200-2600 (max), with close to adequate travelling. This does not include rental security. This expenses are in reference to Sydney suburbs.



manishkaushal said:


> Hi annavattva,
> 
> Based on yr exp what would you reccomend i.e. to resign from existing job come over thr and try your luck or get an loa from indian employer for a month or two and visit aus for a month or two and then. Are employers keen on early joining or a joining gap of two three weeks is manageable. I am in a sort of fix as to whether resign from existing job or take leave.
> 
> As far as i can understand it is luck if u get a job early otherwise with most ppl it takes time. Ho w much is the exp of living thr for month. Is it possible to get a rented apt without a job or reference? Are u in sydney?


----------



## manishkaushal (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for your valuable inputs. Few more doubts which i want to clarify. How hard is to get odd jobs for initial survival. Does it impact yr chances of getting job in your own field. I am thinking to survive initialy on odd jobs and applying side by side inrelevant field. Are data entry jobs or similar nature jobs available?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing comes easy mate !! But in broader context getting odd jobs are relatively easier. If you wish to try for jobs in parallel it will purely depend on the odd job that you choose, it's timing, nature of work and of course period.

I haven't seen anyone coming here and picking up odd jobs straightaway. You may check gumtree.com.au and most of odd jobs aren't advertised online. You may find some notes on the glasses of shop, etc. good luck !


----------

